
Ken Taylor, Legendary Canadian Diplomat, Dies at 81 - thehoff
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2015/10/ken-taylor-iran-canada/410827/?single_page=true
======
sandworm101
> The 2012 film Argo, directed by Ben Affleck, played up the U.S. spy agency’s
> role in the escape at the Canadians’ expense, omitting Sheardown’s role in
> the caper and falsely implying that the Canadian government was willing to
> leave the six Americans behind after closing the embassy.

THAT. Argo really was a horrible belittlement of a predominantly Canadian
operation. Artistic license is one thing, but re-writing history simply to
appeal to certain demographics (ie American film audiences) is cowardly. Any
number of films do this, but it is always wrong.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Caper](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Caper)

~~~
sandworm101
Movies that have done the same to appeal to American audiances:

U-571 - "Ayer told BBC Radio 4's The Film Programme that he "did not feel
good" about suggesting Americans, rather than the British, captured the naval
Enigma cipher:"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U-571_%28film%29#Controversies...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U-571_%28film%29#Controversies_regarding_content)

Master And Commander: The Far Side of the World - "...as the producers wished
to avoid offending American audiences [...] the fictional opponent was changed
from the USS Norfolk to the French privateer frigate Acheron" (Original book
was only loosely historical, but my point remains.)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_and_Commander:_The_Far_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_and_Commander:_The_Far_Side_of_the_World#Allusion_to_real_events_and_people)

~~~
Natsu
Speaking of history that tends to get buried, how many people know that the
Canadians burned down the White House during the War of 1812?

~~~
ckozlowski
I don't think that's correct. British Regulars redeployed from the Napoleonic
Wars burned down the White House. But if you're referring to the fact that it
it was largely in retaliation for the sack of York (now Tornoto) by the
Americans, then you'd be correct.

That's not to diminish Canadian achievements in the war; they seriously mauled
American attempts at invasion and held Detroit at once point. Canada was very
much a British colony at this time, and was just beginning to form a sense of
national identity (of which the was would play a large part.)

Glad all that mess is behind us. =)

~~~
Natsu
> and held Detroit at once point

Too late to give it back? :)

------
monopolemagnet
Sad loss, one of the good ones.

